# Gemmy - do you believe in Santa?.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just what you have always wanted Tony. :roll:

Switch your speakers on and click the button. :wink: :lol: :lol:

​
(_Before you ask - Mods hat definitely off.
Might get the sack otherwise_!! 8O )

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Zeb, you've tried that for me before, the media player doesn't re cognise it. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That one should be OK Tony.

I used a different format this time. 8O

I remember how disappointed you were before when everyone else was wetting their (_errrmmm_  ) undergarments and you couldn't join in the fun. 

Unless you are configured in a strange and unusual way (_your computer I mean_ 8O ) it should work OK.

Ah well, we do our best! :?

We try to please. (sob!)

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks anyway Dave, I'm crap at elektrickery gismos, give me a house to build any day of the week. :wink: 

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Err are you bored Zeb that was a disappointment, anyway you have got the wrong fruit there to press :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Just what you have always wanted Tony. :roll:
> 
> Switch your speakers on and click the button. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


http://www.carygrant.net/wavs/bishop/bishopridiculous.wav


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> Err are you bored Zeb that was a disappointment, anyway you have got the wrong fruit there to press :roll:


No Mavis - he's been asking for a raspberry button for ages. :wink: :lol:

Since you ask, yes I'm bored. :roll:

Mrs Zeb has deserted me for the weekend and it's too damn cold to do anything outside.

Dave


----------

